# 2016/17 Maxima trim issues



## 5Maximas (Sep 18, 2017)

My 2016 Maxima 18K miles, went through the car-wash and the trim, driver side, back quarter, chest level flew off. The piece has about 6 small brackets that are supposed to keep them affixed to the car. After 7 calls, Nissan said they would pay for 1/2 of the bill, $200 of $400 total. 
Dad also had same issue with trim piece on his 2017 Maxima, unbelievable! I will try to U-tube for the rest of you folks, a 40-50K car should not have this issue, we have owned 4 Maximas and 1 I30.


----------



## jonmalexander (May 30, 2013)

I have a brand new 17 platinum with the same problem. The trim broke off on after about 500 miles


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5Maximas (Sep 18, 2017)

Report your issue to Nissan 800-547-7261, ask them to replace the part for you. The part cost is about $350.00 the install is about $20.00.


----------

